# Audi R8 Metallic Black



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*Hi Guys

This Audi R8 ( V8) was done in June 
this year , the condition of the the paint was average for a two year old car :doublesho
It was repaired from the hail damage that we had in March 6th 2010 this year good thing that the owner of this car only got minor damage compared to a lot of exotics which were ridden off !

The Body shop that repaired this Audi left some very heavy swirl marks on the bonnet plus a lot of scratches which were caused by the dealer detailing it :thumbs down:

I spent the best of over 25 hours over two days to correct the paint from paint defects as you will see from the photos paint readings were taken to make sure that there was enough clear to re level those paint defects !

The readings that were taken on the roof indicated that this car had been machined polished very heavily before hence a much thinner paint !

So on with the correction .

As you will see from the following photos paint variations on each panel :scratch chin*

Paint readings roof area




























Drivers door










Bonnet




























This is how the bonnet appeared before hazy and swirled




























Close up view










Tools of the trade 










Paint correction in progress :buffer:










Before



















After, Dam ! Upside down again couldn't fix it this time 










Tail lights before










Tail lights after










Left hand side rear bumper bar before










After










More bonnet shots before










Close up








\

After, you can see the reflection of me on the bonnet










After










Close up view of the bonnet after










Reflections shots

LSP three coats of Swissvax Crystal Rock ( Here's me buffing the wax off ) note the deep reflection !










Finished job



















Reflection shots





































http://i263.photobucket.com/albums/ii136
/Mars_081/Cars/IMG_1725.jpg























































Thanks to all for reading and looking comments are always welcome enjoy this thread !

Regards Mario[/B][/COLOR]


----------



## Hoppo32 (Nov 18, 2008)

Great work on a fantastic car


----------



## Nivaue (Mar 15, 2010)

As always, great work !!! Really deep !


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Hoppo32 said:


> Great work on a fantastic car


Thanks Hoppo32;

The pics don't do the car justice as the gloss levels are simply amazing thanks to SV Crystal Rock ( three coats over two days !)

Regards Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Nivaue said:


> As always, great work !!! Really deep !


Thanks Nivaue,

Gloss levels are even deeper in the flesh like liquid Black paint :thumb:


----------



## spurgen (Aug 13, 2008)

Is that a Pelican or a Kincrome case? I have a Kincrome case that looks nearly identical which I use to store detailing stuff also :thumb:


----------



## kirsty (Nov 13, 2010)

Nice work


----------



## Deep blue (Sep 21, 2009)

Nivaue said:


> As always, great work !!! Really deep !


Ditto that. Specially after wax, it looks really wet:doublesho
Was that R8 with two stage paint, without clearcoat?


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Nice buddy!!


----------



## MSD1540 (Oct 29, 2010)

Great work


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Cyclops looks interesting! 


Lovely looking finish. How is is that the pad ended up black?


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

spurgen said:


> Is that a Pelican or a Kincrome case? I have a Kincrome case that looks nearly identical which I use to store detailing stuff also :thumb:


mate it's a Kincrome :thumb:

Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

amiller said:


> Cyclops looks interesting!
> 
> Lovely looking finish. How is is that the pad ended up black?


Thanks Andrew :thumb:

Yes, the Cyclops pulls a punch 300lumens 3 Luxeon LED and 10 lumens(3 Nichia) for close up work and swirl spotting brilliant Spot light !

The pad ended up Black because i used the Mothers Foam Pad Polish which is Black in Colour and it stained the Tangerine coloured pad 

Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Deep blue said:


> Ditto that. Specially after wax, it looks really wet:doublesho
> Was that R8 with two stage paint, without clearcoat?


Thanks Deep Blue ,

No the R8 was two stage but with clear coat !

Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Wolf's Chemicals said:


> Nice buddy!!


Thanks Jesse,

I had my work cut out on this one as well


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks to all for the comments :thumb:


----------



## DeanCorp (Jan 4, 2011)

That swissvax wax looks the goods!


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

JUst awesome work Mario :thumb:

Too hard clear???


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

DeanCorp said:


> That swissvax wax looks the goods!


Yes it does Dean :thumb:

Best Regards

Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Racer said:


> JUst awesome work Mario :thumb:
> 
> Too hard clear???


Thanks Rui :thumb:

Yes clear bloody hard alright but Mothers Polishers did the trick :buffer:

Best Regards

Mario


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

very nice work there mate


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

DeanCorp said:


> That swissvax wax looks the goods!


Yes it does Dean :thumb:

Best Regards

Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

-Mat- said:


> very nice work there mate


Thanks Mat:thumb:

Best Regards

Mario


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Lovely work Mario:thumb: thats some seriously tough paintwork you were up against!!


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

slrestoration said:


> Lovely work Mario:thumb: thats some seriously tough paintwork you were up against!!


Thanks slrestoration ,

The paintwork on this Audi was bloody tough alright almost as bad as the BMW 325i i did last week !

Best Regards

Mario


----------



## davelincs (Jul 20, 2009)

Excellent job , cracking car as well


----------



## Shimmy (Jan 22, 2011)

Brilliant job there, R8 looks stunning!


----------



## iowa (Dec 12, 2010)

very nice job


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

davelincs said:


> Excellent job , cracking car as well


Thanks davelincs,

Audi R8 have always been one of my favourite supercars !

Best Regards

Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

iowa said:


> very nice job


Thanks iowa :thumb:

Best Regards

Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Shimmy said:


> Brilliant job there, R8 looks stunning!


Thanks Shimmy,

This particular colour does bring out the best in the R8 :thumb:

Best Regards

Mario


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Very good correction, the car looks outstanding!


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Nanolex said:


> Very good correction, the car looks outstanding!


Thanks Florian :thumb:

Best Regards

Mario


----------

